# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  Nixie, service robot, NXT Robotics Corporation, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - NXT Robotics Corporation

"Nixie - Redefining the Personal Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Nixie - your personal robot

Published on Aug 13, 2015

----------

